# Looking for new or used portable ice shelter



## MNwalley38 (Dec 24, 2006)

HI,I am looking for a new or used ice fishing portable something like the clam 6800 or eskimo or something bigger then a 2 man, any ideas or if your selling in the means of this let me know thanx.[/b]


----------



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

what are you looking to spend. I have a brand new frabill speedshak XL I might be willing to sell. check it out. http://www.frabill.com/cgi-bin/frabill/6035?store=ice

later, boxcar


----------



## MNwalley38 (Dec 24, 2006)

well the clam 5600 is going for around 300 so i would like to stick to the figure, there abouts, How much are you willing to sell that frabil?


----------

